# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Wuthering Heights Essay Corrections

## irinmisfit92

Hey everyone I'm having difficulty writing literature essays - my teacher says I don't develop the ideas well and they're all over the place. The problem is she only gives a rough idea and she does not exactly teach you how to develop your ideas. She expects us to do everything by ourselves and I really need help. If anyone is willing to at least look at my essay and tell me what I can improve on and actually give corrections, I'd gladly appreciate it. 

Oh btw I'm using Richard III and Wuthering Heights for my A level literature texts.  :Sleep:  Gawd I'm tired.

----------


## Jogan

I would like to Read your essay on Wuthering heights. . . . You can mail it to me. My email [email protected]

----------


## vankinh

The other one helped him

----------

